

Ask HN: What's the best way to sell a domain? - elmm

I am trying to sell a few domains that I have not had time to develop. For example, I am trying to sell CraigslistStories.com for at least $100. I am going to list it on Sedo and Flippa. Any other places or ways to sell it that I should consider?
======
michaelpinto
Another place to think about is <http://www.afternic.com>

